# Noch ein miniITX Faltserver



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

Meine Bericht über meinen Faltserver findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/129680-noch-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101

So Jungs, ich will jetzt auch einen Faltserver für 24/7. 
Bin schon lange an ein Atom-Server wie Schmicki's Goliath am überlegen und jetzt hat er den Stein ins Rollen gebracht: 









Hab mir schon munter den Kopf zerbrochen, was ich alles brauche und so sieht mein momentaner Stand aus:

Win XP Pro
Zotac ION ITX P (kein Atom sondern Celeron SU2300)
Gainward GTS 450 GLH
Beim Gehäuse bin ich ein wenig unschlüssig was ich nehmen soll, einerseits hab ich noch ein 480Watt-NT rumliegen, andererseit würde mir das Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo gut gefallen mit NT-300W.
Was ich sicher will ist ein Gehäuse mit 120mm-Lüfter.

Da es sich um einen reinen Faltserver handeln wird, bin ich am überlegen ob ich die alte 40GB-Festplatte aus der PS3 verwenden soll. Was mich allerdings irritiert ist der Aufdruck "Not suitable for Laptop Computer Use", hat das Auswirkungen auf den Gebrauch als Systemfestplatte?

Arbeitsspeicher muss ich noch suchen wird 2X1GB geben.

So Jungs, was haltet ihr von der ganzen Geschichte? Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du denn für ein NT rumfliegen? Wenns nen gutes Marken-NT ist würde ich auch zum LianLi-Case greifen.
Bei der HDD würde ichs einfach ausprobieren. Wenn die PS PC-Platten schluckt, dann sollte nur das Dateisystem anders sein .
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine unübertaktete nehmen und bei Bedarf selber OCn.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Dezember 2010)

Da man die HDD in der PS3 gegen ne normale Platte tauschen kann (2.5") gehe ich jetzt davon aus, dass dies nur für Widerverkauf etc. von Interesse ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2010)

NT ist ein Enermax Coolergigant 480W Modell EG485AX-VHB (G).

Hab die GLH mit 930/1860MHz genommen weil es auf die 15CHF bzw. 10Euro auch nicht mehr draufankommt.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

da steht ja nur dass man die platte nicht in Laptops nutzen soll... das hier wird ja ein faltserver, also passt das 

die PS3 Platten sind bestimmt höher als NB-Platten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Zumindest die 40GB-Platte ist normal hoch mit 9,5mm.


----------



## Schmicki (8. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich will jetzt auch einen Faltserver für 24/7.



*Nachmacher! 

*Nein, ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf deinen Faltserver. Ich erwarte aber auch eine lückenlose Berichterstattung. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch was abgucken! 

FOLD ON!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> *Nachmacher! *
> 
> Nein, ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf deinen Faltserver. Ich erwarte aber auch eine lückenlose Berichterstattung. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch was abgucken!
> 
> FOLD ON!


Nix Nachmacher, warst nur schneller bei der Umsetzung. 
Hab es mir wirklich schon lange überlegt, allerdings ursprünglich noch mit nem Zotac ION ITX F (Atom N330).

Du meinst, ich kann bei der Berichterstattung mit dir mithalten?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Heute hab ich meinen Faltserver bestellt, sollte Freitag kommen. 
Leider konnte ich mich all noch nicht für ein Gehäuse entscheiden. 
Wieso tue ich mich so schwerr damit?


----------



## Schmicki (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Welche Gehäuse hast du denn in die engere Wahl genommen? Vielleicht können wir dir Entscheidungshilfe leisten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Chassis - black
Lian Li PC-V354B Micro-ATX Cube - black
Lian Li PC-Q08B Mini-ITX Tower-Cube - black

Edit: Hab mich endlich entschieden, wird ein "Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Chassis - black".


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich endlich entschieden, wird ein "Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Chassis - black".


 
Sehr schönes Gehäuse; alles andere als günstig und auch kein HTPC im eigentlichen Sinn, aber toll - gefällt mir sehr

Sollte ich einmal einen Destop-PC zusammenschrauben wollen käme dieses Gehäuse in die engste Wahl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2010)

Am Ende war die "Verstauung" des Gehäuse in meinem Büro + Kühlung des Gehäuse ausschlaggebend. 

Edit: Wen der Klein bereit zum falten ist, brauch ich dann no kurz Hilfe beim einrichten von HFM. Ist mir noch nicht klar wie das mit der Überwachung übers Netzwerk funktioniert


----------



## acer86 (9. Dezember 2010)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Am Ende war die "Verstauung" des Gehäuse in meinem Büro + Kühlung des Gehäuse ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Edit: Wen der Klein bereit zum falten ist, brauch ich dann no kurz Hilfe beim einrichten von HFM. Ist mir noch nicht klar wie das mit der Überwachung übers Netzwerk funktioniert



Hi

Musst nur auf dein ITX den Ordner freigeben wo du den Client drin hast, und dan einfach einbinden in HFM.net 

hab das schon öfter so gemacht wen ich mal mein Notebook mitfalten lasse damit ich da nicht extra HFM installen muss.

Hab dir da mal was Gebastelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wie versprochen schreib ich hier meinen Bericht über meinen ITX-Server:

Folgende Hardware kam zum Einsatz:
Mainboard: Zotac ION ITX P (Intel Celeron SU2300 1,2GHz)
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTS 450 GLH (930/1860MHz)
RAM: Kingston KVR1066D3N7K2/4G (2X2G)
Netzteil: Enermax Coolergigant 480W EG485AX-VHB (G) 
Festplatte: 40GB-Festplatte aus PS3
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-C50B HTPC-Chassis - black
Betriebsystem: WinXP Pro 32bit

Kommen wir nun zu den interessanten Daten:
Verbrauch: Idle 56W, Load 145W (interessanterweise Referenz und OC gleich)

PPD:
GPU 9'192PPD (P6800),
SMP 184PPD (P6701, 1,2GHz),
SMP 646PPD (P6701 1,6GHz OC)
SMP 872PPD (P6052 1,6GHz OC)

Die CPU ist extrem übertaktfreudig, bei Spannungerhöhung von 0,04V auf 1,8GHz > eine Takterhöhung von 50%. 
Leider nicht nicht faltstabil, aber alles andere läuft.
Höheres OC wäre drinn, aber dafür müsste die Kühlung der CPU optimiert werden.

Hier ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witzig ist der Grössenvergleich zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder zum Lian Li-Gehäuse muss ich leider nachreichen, sollte etwa Mittwoch kommen, deshalb "wohnt" mein Faltserver vorübergehend in einem alten PC-Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorläufiges Fazit:
Vom Verbrauch und Leistung her bin ich zufrieden, ~70Punkte/Watt (Hauptrechner ~82Punkte/Watt).
Der GPU3-Client lastet die CPU 0-1% aus.
Temperaturen bewegen sich auch im Falterfreundlichem Rahmen (GPU 58°C bei 44%-Lüftergeschwindigkeit, CPU 51°C bei 100%).
Lautstärke kann ich natürlich nur vom "vorübergehenden Zuhause" beurteilen, aber soviel ist sicher: Wen es so bleibt, bin ich zufrieden. 

Wie versprochen reiche ich noch den Bericht über mein Gehäuse nach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Zusammenbau musste ich festellen, nicht alles was Lian Li macht passt auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sägen und feilen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Weiterer Kriktikpunkt ist die linke Seite mit der Lüftermontage:
Es heisst auf der linken Seite können optional 2 120mm Lüfter montiert werden, nur wo sind die Befestigunslöcher des hinteren Lüfters (vordere Löcher sind vom Magnetrahmen des Luftfilters verdeckt)?
Bei einem normalen NT kann kein Lüfter hinten montiert werden, weil schlichtwegs der Platz zwischen NT und Gehäusewand zu schmal ist. Die dünnsten Lüfter die ich kenne sind die Slipstreams mit 15mm, aber der Spalt misst nur 12mm.
Der vordere Lüfter kann nicht angeschraubt werden, da das NT im Weg ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch ein anderes NT könnte ein Teil dieser Problemchen behoben werden.

Was den Platz im Inneren anbelangt sagen die Bilder alles:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sicher nicht verkehrt wäre, wäre ein NT mit Kabel-Management.

Die mitgelieferten 120mm-Lüfter habe ich ausgetauscht, da sie selbst bei 12V keinen ausreichenden Luftstrom für einen 24/7-Faltserver erzeugen konnten.
Zum Einsatz kammen nun drei Noctua 120mm NF-P12 und ein Xilence 2 Component Fan PWM - 120mm, die bei meinem letzten Wakü-Umbau übrig blieben.


Fazit:

Verbrauch und Leistung:
Stehen meiner Meinung nach in einem guten Verhältnis: rund 145W für 10'100PPD's. 



Temperaturen und Lautstärke:
Im Lian Li-Gehäuse: CPU 50°C, GPU 59°C. Lautstärke ist hörbar.
PC-Tower: CPU 51°C, GPU 58°C, Lautstärke angenehm leise.
Wen ich den Platz hätte, würde ich wieder den PC-Tower nehmen > leiser. 



Was zum Falten beim Intel Celeron SU2300 unbedingt gemacht werden muss, ist die Takterhöhung von 1,2GHz auf 1,6GHz:
Lässt sich das ohne Spannungserhöhung erzielen.
Der grosse PPD-Sprung: 184PPD bei 1,2GHz > 650-890PPD bei 1,6GHz.
Ohne OC lassen sich die P6701/6702 nicht durchfalten.
OC lässt sich auf Messgerät nicht festellen (SU2300 ist ein 10W-CPU).
Schlussfazit:
Stromsparender 24/7-Faltserver. 


*Update 14.1.11:*
Es gibt nun ein kleines Update an meinem kleine Faltserver, er bekommt eine Wasserkühlung. 

Ich hab nun folgende Kühler bei Liquid-Extasy.de bestellt:
Für das Zotac ION ITX P-Mainboard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon beim Orginal-Zotac-Kühler kühlt auch dieser Kühler die CPU und die ION-GPU.

Für die GPU der Gainward GTS450 GLH: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die SpaWa's der Gainward GTS450 GLH: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich die Kühler erst diese Woche bestellt hab, wird es eine Weile gehen bis ich sie bekomme. 

*Update 31.1.11:*

Wie ich bereits mehrfach angekündigt habe, hab ich den Faltserver an den Mora angeschlossen an dem bereits das Haupsystem hängt. 
Angeschlossen wurde das Ganze so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kam es bei den Umbauarbeiten zu ein paar Problemen, aber ich bin es mir langsam gewohnt das bei WaKü-Umbauten nicht alles passt. 


Problemfall 1: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als erstes bekamm die GTS450 GLH ihren neuen Kühler, der GPU/Only-Kühler war kein Problem. Dann kam der SpaWa Kühler dran und ich musste leider feststellen, dass bei der Fertigung des SpaWa-Kühlers ein Fehler unterlaufen ist > Die Schraubenlöcher wurden fälschlicherweise so gebohrt das der Kühler nur auf die Rückseite der Karte gepasst hätte. 
Glücklicherweise stellt ich fest, dass beim umdrehen des Kühlers, dass das mitlere Loch doch passt, also Wärmeleitpad drauf und den Kühler halt nur an der mitleren Schraube montiert. 
Noch VRAM-Kühler drauf und fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problemfall 2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim montieren des Kühlers musste ich festellen, dass Zotac den Celeron-Chip alles andere als gerade auf das Mainboard gelötet hat. Der ION-Chip hingegen war schön plan verlöttet. 
Festgellt hab ich das ganze beim Abdrucktest der Wärmeleitpaste.
Gut, was nun? Ich hab doch noch Wärmeleidpad rumliegen > montiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fortsetztung folgt. 


Jetzt das Ganze montieren und verschlauchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon bei der Luftkühlung war Platz Mangelware, folglich steht nun die Pumpe hinter dem Faltserver auf dem Bürotisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Dual-AGB bei der Arbeit, steht leicht erhöht dem Schreibtisch > sobald die Pumpe ausschaltet wird, steigen vorhandene Luftblasen aus dem Rücklauf des Mora zurück in den AGB. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hab ich beide Wasserkreisläufe an den Mora angeschlossen. Wie man sieht, hat es noch einen frei Anschluss für die PS3. 
Zur Kühlung des Faltservers, wenn dieser alleine läuft, hab ich einen der 140mm-Lüfter des Mora an den Faltserver angeschlossen.

Das Befüllen ging eigentlich ganz einfach von staten, vorrausgesetzt man hat nur einen AGB offen. 


Nun der grosse Augenblick: *Theorie gegen Praxis*

Hauptsystem ein, Faltserver aus und wie kann es anderst sein? > Falten. 
Nach rund 30min haben sich die Temperaturen auf dem gewohnten Niveau eingebendelt, scheint also keine Probleme zu geben wenn nur das Hauptsystem läuft. Auch ihm Dual-AGB sind keine "falschen" Wasserbewegungen zu beobachten.


Haupsystem aus, Faltserver ein und losfalten > Was ist hier los?  Nach schon einer Minute falten steigt die CPU-Temp auf 70° an! 
Also SMP aus und Temperatur sinkt innerhalb einer Minute auf 45°, ist immernoch zu warm.
Was macht die GTS? Faltet vor sich hin als wäre nichts mit 37°C > am Durchfluss kann es nicht liegen, was aber dann? 
Ping!  Ist es möglich das der Wärmeleitpad der CPU auch nicht richtig aufliegen oder kann er die Abwärme der CPU nicht genug schnell an der Kühler übertragen?
Was auch immer, Board muss nochmals raus um an die Schrauben des Kühlers zu kommen. 
Gesagt getan. Bei der Demontage des Kühlers sah ich was Sache ist > der Wärmeleitpad war zu dünn um eine saubere Verbindung zwischen Chip und Kühler herzustellen. 
Dickere Pads hab ich nicht und zwei Lagen sind auch nicht das wahre. Was nun? Eine dickere Schicht Wärmeleitpaste! Ist zwar auch nicht ideal, aber es handelt sich ja nur um eine 10W-CPU. 

Alles wieder zusammengeschraubt und neuer Testlauf: Nach 30min CPU 38° GPU 38°. 

Auch hier sind keine "falsche" Wasserbewegungen im Dual-AGB zu beobachten.

Letzter Test, Hauptsystem und Faltserver an, nach 30min:


Haupsystem:

1090t 49°
1. GTX460 55°
2. GTX460 46°
Faltserver:

SU2300 41°
GTS450 40°
Alle Test wurden bei einer Zimmertemperatur von rund 22° gemacht.

Fazit:
Temperaturmässig ist es massiv kühler in meinem Faltserver geworden , CPU -10° und die GTS450 -18°. 
Das es im Hauptsystem wärmer wird, war von Anfang an klar, aber 1-2° sind nichts Weltbewegendes. 

Das lauteste Teil in meinem Faltserver ist nun das Netzteil, von der GTS450 hört man nur noch ein ganz leises Fiepen. 

Schlusswort: 
Mein Wasserkühlungsystem hier ist sicher nichts alltägliches, aber bis jetzt würde ich sagen: Aufgabe erfüllt. 


*Update 5.2.11:*

Leider musste ich feststellen das die Eheim 1046 im Hauptrechner leider überfordert ist mit dem ganzen Aufbau, scheinbar ist zu den ganzen Kühler der zusätzliche Höhenunterschied von 90cm der Eheim 1046 zuviel. 
Durchfluss wird immer weniger und auch an den Temps merkt man es langsam, drum werden noch folgende Teile bei Aquatuning bestellt:

1 Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra (Hauptrechner)
1 Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser (Hauptrechner)
1 Koolance Durchflussmesser (Faltserver)
2 Rückschlagklappen


*Update 17.2.11*

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich die oben erwähnten Teile auch in meinen System verbaut, leider musst ich beide Rückschlagklappen wieder ausbauen > keine von beiden Pumpen erzeugt genug Druck um diese öffnen zu können. 

Nun auch genau Angaben was den Durchfluss der einzelnen Systemen und des Mora machen:

Faltserver: 40 l/h
Hauptsystem: 49 l/h
Mora: 89 l/h


*Update 14.3.11*

Da ich mich am Wochende mit einer 7 stündigen Reinigungsaktion rumschlagen musst (Mora und der Kühler der einten GTX460, der erst seit Neujahr im Haupsystem ist ) hab ich mich dazu entschieden noch einen Filter einzubauen.

Zum Einsatz kommt ein Filter von Aquacompuer (Delringehäuse, Edelstahlfilter und intergrierten Absperrhähnen), Bilder reich ich nach Einbau nach. 

*Update 18.3.11*

Heute kamm der Filter an welcher nach gut 1 Stunde eingebaut war und wie versprochen das Bild dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bilder gehen nicht ;(


----------



## Schmicki (13. Dezember 2010)

@A.Meier-PS3

Schönes Ding! Glückwunsch zum sparsamen Faltserver. 
Aber ich hätte da zwei Tipps:

Kopier doch bitte deinen letzten Post in den ersten Post. Dann braucht man nicht lange danach zu suchen. Den ersten Post kannst du ja dann immer aktuell halten. Dann brauchst du bei Bedarf nur auf ein Update hinweisen.

Leider kann ich keine Bilder sehen . Hast du die Bilder in ein Album hochgeladen? Dann musst du die Bilder noch freigeben und festlegen, wer die Bilder sehen darf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

Schmicki schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Schönes Ding! Glückwunsch zum sparsamen Faltserver.
> Aber ich hätte da zwei Tipps:
> ...


Hab extra einen Link in die erste Post gemacht (ganz oben), anstatt die lange zu ändern. 

Komisch das die Bilder nicht mehr gehen, heute Morgen um 1 ging es noch.
Kümmere mich heute Abend drumm, sobald ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2010)

Du musst in deinem Profilalbum die Berechtigung setzen .


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Bilder gehen jetzt, aber eine anklickbare Version wäre ganz gut xD

aber sonst ganz nett


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2010)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Bilder gehen jetzt, aber eine anklickbare Version wäre ganz gut xD
> 
> aber sonst ganz nett


Ist das so wie du das gemeint hast?


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

So, meine Bericht ist fertig. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## Schmicki (19. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Falter!

Das Gehäuse ist ja riesig! Mit den ganzen Lüftern bekommst du die Temperaturen nicht runter!? Aber Temperaturprobleme habe ich auch mit meinem Falter. Der 140 mm Gehäuselüfter bringt es immer noch nicht und mehr Platz ist nicht im Gehäuse.

Ja, Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement ist schon eine feine Sache. Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber man schont die Nerven.

Würdest du dir wieder einen miniITX PC basteln oder das nächste Mal bei ATX bleiben?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das Temperaturproblem liegt hauptsächlich an zwei Dingen:
Zuviele Kabel behindern den Luftstrom. NT war aus dem Vorgänger meines Grossen.
Luftstrom kommt von der falschen Seite her (Rechts nach Links, Grafikkarte kann eigene warme Abluft wieder ansaugen). Sauber ändern kann ich es leider nicht, da ich links nur einen Lüfter montieren kann und Unterdruck ist auch nicht gerade Temperatursenkend. 
Nochmals bauen ja, aber defintiv anderes Gehäuse mit besserer Kühlung, wahrscheinlich trotz Platzmangel PC-Tower.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Temperaturproblem gelöst. 
Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-1305.html#post2509777

CPU 50°C
GPU 59°C


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Gibt bald ein Update zu meinem ITX-Server: Hab schon die notwendigen Kühler bestellt um die CPU/GPU und die GTS450 unter Wasser zu setzten.


----------



## Schmicki (14. Januar 2011)

Hui, du willst den ganzen ITX-Server Unterwasser setzen?  Dann zieh schon mal die Gummistiefel an! 

Ist denn genug Platz im Gehäuse? Ich hoffe doch, dass du uns mit aussagekräftigen Bildern versorgst!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hui, du willst den ganzen ITX-Server Unterwasser setzen? Dann zieh schon mal die Gummistiefel an!
> 
> Ist denn genug Platz im Gehäuse? Ich hoffe doch, dass du uns mit aussagekräftigen Bildern versorgst!


Vom Platz her muss ich noch schauen, wahrscheinlich wird die Pumpe (Eheim 1046) mit Ausgleichsbehälter auch "ausgelagert", wird wohl kaum ins Gehäuse passen. 

Was ich noch am überlegen bin, ist wieviele Radis ich montieren soll, soll ja schön leise werden.  
Hab 2 Singel-120mm und ein Dual-80mm rumliegen.

An den Bildern bin ich schon drann > Erstes Update. 

Ich hoffe nur, es geht nicht allzulange bis die Kühler kommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

So, erstes Wakü-Update ist "ON AIR".

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vom Platz her muss ich noch schauen, wahrscheinlich wird die Pumpe (Eheim 1046) mit Ausgleichsbehälter auch "ausgelagert", wird wohl kaum ins Gehäuse passen.
> 
> Was ich noch am überlegen bin, ist wieviele Radis ich montieren soll, soll ja schön leise werden.
> Hab 2 Singel-120mm und ein Dual-80mm rumliegen.




HI

deine Vorhandenen Radi´s sollten reichen, bei mein HTPC hab ich ein 240er in der Koolance Exos der aber da mit 3X 80mm Lüftern betrieben wird @5,8V

und ein zusätzlichen 240er Radi im Rechner, aber auf den hab ich aus platz gründen nur 1X120mm Montiert @7V

da meine Hardware etwas Hitzköpfiger ist als dein Sparsamer Celleron sollte deine radi´s locker Reichen um Vernünftige Kühlleistungen hinzu bekommen

P.s. wen du dir nicht sicher bist und dein Hauptrechner in der nähe steht schließe ihn doch an den Mora mit an 
MFG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

Bin eben am überlegen was ich machen soll:

Variante 1: Beide Rechner je eigene Wakü.

Variante 2: Ein grosser Kreislauf mit 2 Pumpen über Mora.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Variante 3: Zwei Kreisläufe mit Mora als Kühler, wäre über die Anschlüsse des Mora möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Variante 2 + 3 stellen sich die gleichen beiden Frage:
1. Nur Eine oder beide Ausgleichsbehälter (Aufsteck-AGB) benutzten?
2. Haupsystem steht auf dem Boden, Faltserver steht auf dem Eckschreibtisch, also einen Höhenunterschied von rund 95cm. Die beiden Eheim's 1046 sollten damit keine Probleme haben. Sind da Probleme zu befürchten?

Wen ich von der Tatsache ausgehe, das mein Haupsystem nur im Niedertarif läuft und der Faltserver 24/7, wäre Variante 3 die Bessere, stellt sich aber wieder eine weitere Frage:
Folgende drei Betriebsvarianten sind möglich:
1. Beide Systeme laufen gleichzeitig sollte kein Problem sein.
2. Nur Faltserver läuft > der Mora wird den gringeren Durchflusswiederstand bieten als das Hauptsystem.
3. Nur Hauptsystem läuft > der Mora wird den gringeren Durchflusswiederstand bieten als der Faltserver.

Stimmen meine Überlegungen so?


----------



## acer86 (14. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin eben am überlegen was ich machen soll:
> 
> Variante 1: Beide Rechner je eigene Wakü.
> 
> ...



wen du die Möglichkeiten mit den Anschlüssen hast dan klar Variante 2

ansonsten die sicherste Methode Variante eins, 

Die beiden Eheims haben mit der höhe kein problem, zumal der mora nur ein sehr geringen widerstand bietet.

Ich würde lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und jeweils ein AGB am höchsten Punkt des Kreislaufs einbauen, ist bei so ein System sicherer, nicht das da sich irgendwo luft ansammelt wo sie nicht sein soll

Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob Variante 3 Funktioniert da der mora zwar 4 Anschlüsse hat aber die gehen ja in den selben Kreislauf, Müsste man testen ob da sich die beiden Kreisläufe sich nicht gegenseitig behindern und wen ja wie sehr sich das auswirkt.

Mit z.b. einer Aquero Lüfter Steuerung kannst du das System gut regeln, z.b. wen der ITX läuft beide pumpen an und Lüfter nur bei bedarf (semi passiv) und wen der Hauptrechner läuft beide Pumpen an und Lüfter auf Minimum mit Steuerung auf Sollwertregelung, (temp abhängige Lüftersteuerung)

da liesen sich die schönsten Sachen mit machen, *ich komm schon wider ins schwärmen, ich will so was auch haben *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2011)

Was die Lüftersteuerung anbelangt, brauch es nicht wirklich > die 9 140mm Lüfter am Mora laufen jetzt auf 12V, bis auf ein leichtes Luftrauschen hört man nicht viel. Der Austellungsort des Moras ist sicher nicht unschuldig an dieser angenehmen Lautstärke, dafür kann er seine volle Kühlleistung nicht ganz entfalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Lüfterstromversorgung anbelangt, werd ich wohl ein bis zwei Lüfter an den Faltserver anschliessen, sollte eigentlich reichen wen nur der läuft.

Je länger ich es mir überlege, desto weniger hab ich Zweifel ob es mit den Fliesswiederstand Probleme gibt, wen nur ein System läuft:
Im Hauptsystem sind 4 Kühler verbaut und im Faltserver werden es drei sein.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Austellungsort des Moras ist sicher nicht unschuldig an dieser angenehmen Lautstärke, dafür kann er seine volle Kühlleistung nicht ganz entfalten.



Den Mora hast du ja echt gut versteckt!  Ist das Ding so häßlich? 
Vielleicht würde eine stimmungsvolle "Untertischbeleuchtung" den Mora mehr in Szene setzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2011)

So schlecht sieht das Ding ohne Frontblende nicht aus. 
Ich wüsste nicht wo sonst hinstellen, ohne das er im Weg wäre, ausser mit einer Zuleitung von 5m > Balkon.


----------



## acer86 (15. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So schlecht sieht das Ding ohne Frontblende nicht aus.
> Ich wüsste nicht wo sonst hinstellen, ohne das er im Weg wäre, ausser mit einer Zuleitung von 5m > Balkon.




Oder 8m bis zum Kühlschrank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Oder 8m bis zum Kühlschrank


Luftlinie bis zum Kühlschrank wären es 12m. 

Lieber die 5m bis zum Tiefkühler.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Januar 2011)

Dann aber das Frostschutzmittel nicht vergessen


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub DAS wird er merken .

@A.-Meier: Das Pakerl geht Montag direkt raus, ich war gerade bei der Post und bis ich die Paketkarte ausgefüllt hatte wollte die Tante da nichts mehr annehmen (es war ja schon 20sek über Feierabend ).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2011)

@T0M@0: Wäre nicht der Erste mit diesem Eigenbau-Chiller. 

@nsfgame: Der Faltserver vermisst die Pumpe nocht nicht. 
Was ist den das für ein Poststelle? Wenn es bei unserer noch Kunden hat, bleibt die länger offen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr, wie warm wird der Faltserver (145W), wenn ich nur einen Singel-Radi 120mm montiere? 

Einserseits hab ich Respekt davor den Faltserver auch noch an der Mora anzuschliessen, andererseits find ich keinen guten Platz um den zweiten Singelradi zu montieren.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

Also der Mora wird damit Null Probleme haben . Mit einem 120er würde ich es allerdings nicht wagen , lieber nen 240er Minimum.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

Das der Mora damit keine Kühlprobleme haben wird ist klar, was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen macht ist die Frage, ob es Durchflussprobleme gibt wen nur ein System läuft.

240er müsste ich extra kaufen, 2 Singels hab ich rumliegen. 
Aber eben wo montieren, find irgendwie keinen Platz, bei dem noch halbwegs die Optik stimmt.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das der Mora damit keine Kühlprobleme haben wird ist klar, was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen macht ist die Frage, ob es Durchflussprobleme gibt wen nur ein System läuft.
> 
> 240er müsste ich extra kaufen, 2 Singels hab ich rumliegen.
> Aber eben wo montieren, find irgendwie keinen Platz, bei dem noch halbwegs die Optik stimmt.



Hi 

hab mir mal die Bilder Angesehen von dein Lian Li Gehäuse, 

du hast doch oben ein Lüfter Ausschnitt im Deckel des Gehäuses,
ist darunter genug Platz um ein 120mm radi +120mm Lüfter zu Montieren?

Wen ja könntest du doch noch ein weiteren Ausschnitt nebendran machen und den zweiten 120mm Singel radi einbauen, das sollte von der Kühlleistung allemal reichen,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

Gute Idee, aber funktioniert leider wegen der Höhe des Gehäuse nicht. 

Gehäuse ist 15cm hoch, der Singelradiator misst mit Lüfter und Winkelanschluss 10cm. Direkt darunter ist der Kühlkörper der CPU/GPU.
Auf der linken Seite ist das NT im Weg > keine Chance einen Radi ins Gehäuse zu montieren. 

Abgesehen davon würde das mit dem Verschlauchen nicht funktionieren, weil ich den Deckel ja öffnen können muss.
Ich bezweifle auch das ich die Pumpe reinkriege und deshalb versuch ich es gar nicht erst.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber funktioniert leider wegen der Höhe des Gehäuse nicht.
> 
> Gehäuse ist 15cm hoch, der Singelradiator misst mit Lüfter und Winkelanschluss 10cm. Direkt darunter ist der Kühlkörper der CPU/GPU.
> Auf der linken Seite ist das NT im Weg > keine Chance einen Radi ins Gehäuse zu montieren.
> ...



mhh.... schade, könntest noch die Radi´s an die rechte Außenseite, (sieht aber auch nicht so toll aus.
bleibt nur noch neuen Radi kaufen oder an den Mora Anschließen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

Neue Radis kauf ich definitiv nicht, so viel Verlustwärme ist es ja auch wieder nicht das zwei Singel 120er und ein Dual 80er nicht reichen würde. 

Bin gerade bei Aquatuning die Teile am zusammensuchen um den Faltserver am Mora anzuschliessen. 
Irgendwie werd ich nur nicht ganz schlau was ich brauche, weil es im Faltserver kaum Platz hat. 

Bin auch am überlegen ob das ein guter AGB wäre.
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261
1. Zwei Kühlkreise.
2. Sieht man sofort ob das zweite System auch mit zirkuliert wen nur eins läuft.
3. Der Aufsteck-AGB meiner alten Eheim 1046 ist undicht geworden > Klebstelle zwischen Deckel und Behälter (siehe Anhang). 

Anderseit sollten eigentlich die beiden bestehenden AGB reichen, muss halt den undichten nach ober zum Faltserver stellen.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Neue Radis kauf ich definitiv nicht, so viel Verlustwärme ist es ja auch wieder nicht das zwei Singel 120er und ein Dual 80er nicht reichen würde.
> 
> Bin gerade bei Aquatuning die Teile am zusammensuchen um den Faltserver am Mora anzuschliessen.
> Irgendwie werd ich nur nicht ganz schlau was ich brauche, weil es im Faltserver kaum Platz hat.
> ...



Der AGB ist schon nicht schlecht aber für den Preiß?

Zumal du ein Ausgleichsbehälter oben am ITX brauchst  und am höchsten Punkt des auf den Boden Stehenden Rechners,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Zumal du ein Ausgleichsbehälter oben am ITX brauchst und am höchsten Punkt des auf den Boden Stehenden Rechners,


Da fängt mein Problem an: Jetzt ist ja nur der Grosse am Mora angeschlossen und der Austritt am Mora ist jetzt der höchste Punkt > Luft findet nicht den Weg alleine in den Ausgleichsbehälter und ich muss momentan jede Woche 1-2mal "nachhelfen". 
Ich nehme an das die Luft, sobald der Faltserver angeschlossen ist, nach oben wegzieht.

Ist allso einerseits fraglich ob es den AGB überhaupt braucht > ich versuch es zuerst mal ohne, kann ihn ja immernoch bestellen. 


Den AGB hätte ich kurzerhand auf den Mora "geschnallt". 
Preislich nicht ganz billig aber mit Fliessanzeige.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

Langsam fang ich an die Aquatuningsseite zu hassen: 
Macht man mal kurz ein paar Minuten nichts auf der Seite (um mit euch zu schreiben), löscht es den Warenkorb und man muss alles wieder zusammensuchen.


----------



## acer86 (16. Januar 2011)

OH ja das kenn ich auch 

ein guter Kumpel von mir, hat da letztens durch den Fehler auf der Seite eine Bestellung 2 mal abgeschickt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden was die optimale Anschlussweise des Faltservers ist damit ich keine Luftprobleme bekomme und hab nun 3 Schemas gezeichnet:
Variante 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube kaum das die Luft die 75cm mit nach unten fliesst, zusätzlicher AGB?

Variante 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dieser Variante wird es weniger Luftprobleme beim runterfliessen geben, aber dir Luftblasen können in den Faltserver. Frage: Kann die Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Mora ansaugen?

Variante 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Variante ist in gewisser Weise die "Luxus-Variante" von Variante 2: Im meinem Grossen bildet sich immer wieder kleine Luftblasen (kalt/heiss-Wechsel) und so wird verhindert das diese in den Faltserver gelangen, nur 
haben hier wir das gleiche Problem beziehungsweise die gleiche Frage: kann die Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Mora ansaugen?

AGB in Variante 3: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261
Ich weiss, nicht ganz billig aber man hat besser Kontrolle ob Wasser läuft oder nicht.

Ich schwanke am ehesten zwischen Variante 1 mit zusätzlichem AGB und Variante 3.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden was die optimale Anschlussweise des Faltservers ist damit ich keine Luftprobleme bekomme und hab nun 3 Schemas gezeichnet:
> Variante 1
> 
> 
> ...



Hi

Variante 1 ist immer noch die beste würde ich sagen, du brauchst nicht unbedingt noch ein AGB wen du die Pumpe mit AGB am höchsten Punkt platzierst sollte sich die ganze Luft  da sammeln.

wo ich noch bedenken habe ist der Durchfluss des Mora´s wen beide Pumpen laufen und von beiden Rechner Wasser in den Einlass des Mora´s läuft könnte es zu ein Gegen druck kommen da das Wasser nicht so schnell durch den Mora Fliesen kan.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2011)

Was das theoretische Layout anbelangt ist wohl kein zusätzlicher AGB nötig - ergo Variante 1



acer86 schrieb:


> wo ich noch Bedenken habe ist der Durchfluss des Mora´s wen beide Pumpen laufen und von beiden Rechner Wasser in den Einlass des Mora´s läuft könnte es zu ein Gegendruck kommen da das Wasser nicht so schnell durch den Mora Fliesen kann.


 
Diesen Bedenken muss ich mich anschliessen - leider


----------



## 0Martin21 (17. Januar 2011)

An sich Variante1, wenn du eine starke Pumpe hast dann zieht die das einfach mit durch, dann haste nie Luft drin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> An sich Variante1, wenn du eine starke Pumpe hast dann zieht die das einfach mit durch, dann haste nie Luft drin.


Das ist ja das Problem: Mein Grosser ist momentan allein am Mora, aber die Eheim 1046 schafft es nicht die Luft, die aus dem Mora kommt in den Ausgleichsbehälter zu befördern > Schlauch geht beim Mora 40cm senkrecht nach unten. 
Deshalb bin ich ja am überlegen ein AGB auf den Mora zu montieren.


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

Hi

was vieleicht noch ein Überlegung wert wär ist ein AGB möglichst groß vor den Einlauf  des Mora´s und beide Rechner daran anschließen so kan sich das wasser erst mal berühigen und in "Ruhe" durch den Mora Fliesen.

z.b. der hier :
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2278_Magicool-Plexiac-400-Ausgleichsbeh-lter.html


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

.... Doppelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

Kann es überhaupt einen Gegendruck im Mora geben? 

Beide Pumpen saugen ja das Wasser aus dem Mora raus und bevor es wieder eintritt verliert es viel Druck durch die Kühler, beim Grossen sind es 4 und beim Faltserver sind es 3.


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann es überhaupt einen Gegendruck im Mora geben?
> 
> Beide Pumpen saugen ja das Wasser aus dem Mora raus und bevor es wieder eintritt verliert es viel Druck durch die Kühler, beim Grossen sind es 4 und beim Faltserver sind es 3.



Das ist halt die Frage dazu müsste man den max. Durchfluss kennen des Mora und wie viel Wasser aus beiden Systemen gleichzeitig in den Einlass laufen.

wen beide Raus saugen sollte es eigentlich gehen, wen es wirklich zu ein Stau kommt kannst du immer noch ein AGB Einbauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> wen beide Raus saugen sollte es eigentlich gehen, wen es wirklich zu ein Stau kommt kannst du immer noch ein AGB Einbauen.


Ich denk mal ich werd den AGB mit bestellen und an der Stelle einbauen, wo ich ihn in Variante 1 eingezeichnet habe, allerding auch den Grossen drüberlaufen lassen > Ich zeichne gleich no schnell ein Schema wie ich das meine.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich würde es so machen der kleine Tischserver sollte selbst mit der erhitzten Flüssigkeit klar kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

Hab mir das auch schon überlegt, hat aber drei Nachteile:
1. Tagsüber unter der Woche laufen nicht beide Systeme, Grosser läuft nur im Niedertarif.
Beide Pumpen am Faltsserver anschliessen ist auch nicht gerade das wahre bei rund 2,5m Stromleitung und hat den Nachteil das der Faltserver immer laufen muss das ich den Hauptrechner starten kann.
2. Die Luft aus dem Faltserver muss immernoch 75cm senkrecht nach unten fliessen.
3. Die "erhitzte Flüssigkeit" hat beim Verlassen des Grossen eine Temperatur von rund 33°C (Eintritt 25°C), also wirklich kühl wird der Faltserver damit nicht mehr. 

Hier mein momentaner Favorit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (17. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hier mein momentaner Favorit:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde sagen das ist die Beste Lösung  somit entlastest du den Mora am ein und Auslass,

Damit gehst du auf jedenfall auf nummer sicher das es nirgends zu ein gegen druck in dein System kommt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Noch ne Variante wäre bei einen Radi für 2system das du eventuell eine dritte Pumpe nimmst die das Wasser aus dem AGB in den Radi pumpt und zurück in den AGB. Und die 2 Pumpen von deinen Systemen nehmen aus dem AGB dann das Wasser um den PC zu Kühlen.
Praktisch ein reiner Kühlkreislauf und 2 Heizkreisläufe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

@Soldat0815: Wie bitte? Versteh gerade nicht wie du das meinst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Rot sind die 2 Kreisläufe die die PCs Kühlen und dadurch das Wasser erwärmen.
Blau ist der Kreilauf der nur fürs kühlen des Wassers zuständig ist diese Pumpe könntest du ja zB. als 230Volt variante nehmen die immer läuft denn was braucht ne Pumpe 3-5Watt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2011)

Hät man bei der Variante nicht sehr viel Mischwasser im AGB?
Gibt es überhaupt AGB's mit 5-6 Anschlüssen?
AGB müsste ja sehr gross sein damit die 3 Pumpen keinen Sturm verursachen.

Ich finde 3 Pumpen übertrieben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Hab das mit dem AGB auch grad gedacht und hab sogar einen gefunden
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Typhoon III Reservoir System (4 In 4 Out Typhoon III) Primochill Typhoon III Reservoir System (4 In 4 Out Typhoon III) EOL 45182
Klar bekommen die Mischwasser ab aber jeder die gleich temperierte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Sehr vertrauenserweckens sieht das Ding nicht aus.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab das mit dem AGB auch grad gedacht und hab sogar einen gefunden
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Primochill Typhoon III Reservoir System (4 In 4 Out Typhoon III) Primochill Typhoon III Reservoir System (4 In 4 Out Typhoon III) EOL 45182
> Klar bekommen die Mischwasser ab aber jeder die gleich temperierte.



Die idee an sich ist schon nicht so schlecht, nur der AGB ist etwas klein, dan könnte wider das gegen druck Problem auftreten wie bei der Oberen Variante,

aber die Lösung lohnt sich nur wie du schon geschrieben hast mit einer 230V pumpe. 

es gebe noch den AGB hier :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir Black Phobya 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir Black 45201

Allerdings hat er nur 5 1/4zoll  Anschlüsse.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich denke halt das wenn du 2Pumpen parallel in in Kühler laufen lässt, das wenn ein PC aus ist, eventuell ein Teil des warmen Wassers nicht durch den Radi geht sondern durch den abgeschalteten PC. 
Je nachdem was ein größeren widerstand bietet. 
Ganz extrem hat der Radi den gleichen widerstand wie der abgeschaltete PC würden 50% des warmen Wassers durch den Radi laufen und die anderen 50% durch dein abgeschalteten PC ohne großen Kühlwirkung.
Das Wasser sucht sich den Weg des geringsten widerstandes und höhrt nicht darauf wenn du sagst bitte nur durch den Radi fließen auch wenn es mit dem anderen Weg leichter ist
So was könntest du nur durch das einsetzen von Rückschlagventile (Einwegeventile) verhindern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, ich werde es mit meine Favoriten machen und diesen AGB verwenden: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-BAY Spin RES DUAL Loop - Black Acetal 45261
Das sehe ich sofort wen irgendwas falsch zirkuliert. 

Ich hasse die Aquatuningsseite, schon wieder Warenkorb gelehrt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Welche Version willst du jetzt machen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

Wen du alles da hast, schreib bitte ein kleinen Bericht dazu würde mich sehr interessieren wie alles funzt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Da würd ich aber noch die Verschlauchung vom kleinen umändern das der AGB an der Pumpe das Wasser aus dem doppel AGB bekommt wie beim großen Falter.
Dann hast es glaub ich leichter mit dem Befüllen denn dann kannst den doppel AGB als Befüllungsstation nehmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

@acer86: Mach ich, wird aber wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile gehn bis ich alles bei mir habe.

@Soldat0815: Ich glaube, so ist es besser für den Betrieb was das Ausgasen des Wasser anbelangt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die Luft im Rücklauf des Faltservers die 75cm senkrecht nach unten mitfliesst, hab das Problem schon beim Grossen mit einer Höhe von 40cm.
Dual-AGB und Pumpe mit Aufsteck-AGB werden sehr nahe besammen sein, kommt also eh nicht so drauf an und ausserdem, wie oft befüllt man ein System schon?

Nach dieser Umbauaktion muss ich sowieso ein Pause einlegen > geht gewaltig ins Geld. 
Wenn ich nur denke, was ich mir in den letzten 6 Monaten alles an Hardware gekauft habe.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder. 
Das eine mal Befüllen kann schon reichen um in die Luft zu gehen

Bin auch gespannt wie es klappt.
Mir gehts auch nicht anders was ich in letzter Zeit für Snowboardklamotten und Hardware ausgegeben habe wirds mir auch ganz anders


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.
> Das eine mal Befüllen kann schon reichen um in die Luft zu gehen


Davor grauts mir jetzt schon. 
Seit ich auch noch die beiden GPU-Kühler im System habe, schafft es die Pumpe nicht mehr alleine das System zu füllen. 

@acer86+Bumblebee: Hab mich mal auf die Suche nach den Durchflusswerten des Mora 3 gemacht und diese Seite gefunden: EffizienzGurus.de - Gesamtranking: Durchflussleistung
Der Mora ist zwar nicht der Durchflussstärkste, aber ich glaube kaum das die beiden Eheims 1046 soviel Durchfluss im verbauten Zustand bringen. 

Edit: Ich hasse die Aquatuningsseite! 
Hab gerade meine Bestellung aufgegeben und wollte mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlen und was macht die Seite? Stürzt beim Laden der Seite zur Eingabe der Kreditkarteninformationen ab.
Meine Bestellung ist jetzt zwar im System vermerkt, aber ich habe keinen Zugriff drauf, um es doch noch mit der Kreditkarte zu bezahlen. 
Schon bei meiner letzten Bestellung durfte ich mich mit der Supportabteilung herumschlagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ...was ich in letzter Zeit für Snowboardklamotten und Hardware ausgegeben habe wirds mir auch ganz anders


 
Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht snowboarde 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86+Bumblebee: Hab mich mal auf die Suche nach den Durchflusswerten des Mora 3 gemacht und diese Seite gefunden: EffizienzGurus.de - Gesamtranking: Durchflussleistung
> Der Mora ist zwar nicht der Durchflussstärkste, aber ich glaube kaum das die beiden Eheims 1046 soviel Durchfluss im verbauten Zustand bringen.


 
Danke für den Link; beruhigt meine Bedenken (etwas)
Ausserdem habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass der von mir bestellte *Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black *wohl auch ganz ordentlich ist (hab mal wieder ein "WaKü-Zerren" - da muss ich was gegen machen  )



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Edit: Ich hasse die Aquatuningsseite!
> Hab gerade meine Bestellung aufgegeben und wollte mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlen und was macht die Seite? Stürzt beim Laden der Seite zur Eingabe der Kreditkarteninformationen ab.
> Meine Bestellung ist jetzt zwar im System vermerkt, aber ich habe keinen Zugriff drauf, um es doch noch mit der Kreditkarte zu bezahlen.
> Schon bei meiner letzten Bestellung durfte ich mich mit der Supportabteilung herumschlagen.


 
Hab gottseidank noch nie Probleme mit ihnen gehabt *auf Holzkopf klopf*


----------



## Schmicki (18. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen. Das ist bestimmt eine spaßige Fummelei. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hört sich das doch sehr kompliziert an.  Zudem hätte ich angst, dass ich den ganzen PC überschwemmen würde!


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen. Das ist bestimmt eine spaßige Fummelei. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hört sich das doch sehr kompliziert an.  Zudem hätte ich angst, dass ich den ganzen PC überschwemmen würde!



Hi

Wakü ist nee schöne Sache wen man den PC leise und Kühl halten will,

Die Kühlung von A.Meier ist auch etwas "Extremer" sowas baut man auch nicht alle tage,  
Wen du z.b. Vernünftige Druckluft Verschraubungen benutzt statt den Push in Anschlüsse bist du schon auf Nummer sicher den allein durch die Überwurfmutter kan es schon nicht mehr zu ein Leck kommen.

Ich bastel mit Wakü´s im Pc schon seit 2001 herum damals noch alles Eigenbau mit ner Aquariums pumpe ein Eimer als AGB/radi und Eigenbau Kühler aus massiv ALU.

Für neu Einsteiger würde ich dir z.b. ein Komplett System Empfehlen z.b. Koolance Exos oder Aquaduct 360XT sind zwar etas teuer aber da ist schon alles drin inklusive Steuerung, da brauchst du nur noch den Schlauch in dein Rechner zu verlegen und den kühler auf den Cpu zu verbauen fertig.

Wen du mal so nee wakü aufbauen willst können WIR dir gern weiter helfen

Den "einmal wakü immer wakü"


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen. Das ist bestimmt eine spaßige Fummelei. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hört sich das doch sehr kompliziert an.  Zudem hätte ich angst, dass ich den ganzen PC überschwemmen würde!


 
Nee nee, das ist nicht so ein Hexenwerk
Aber natürlich muss man(n) den Kopf schon bei der Sache haben und darf nicht schludern
Die heutigen Teile sind aber alle von guter bis sehr guter Qualität
Somit ist (im Gegensatz zu früher) nicht mehr Basteln angesagt

Falls das "Kribbeln" irgendwann zu stark wird hat es genügend erfahrene Freunde hier die dir gerne *und* kompetent helfen werden 

Nachtrag: Da war ein acer - der war noch "a weng" schneller


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

@Schmiki:


acer86 schrieb:


> Die Kühlung von A.Meier ist auch etwas "Extremer" sowas baut man auch nicht alle tage.


 Ich baue diese Spezial-Kühllösung, weil ich für die Radis des Faltservers irgendwie keinen passablen Platz im Zimmer gefunden habe. 

Würd mich nicht mal wundern, wenn ich der Einzige mit so was speziellem im Team wäre.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch mal Lust eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen. Das ist bestimmt eine spaßige Fummelei. Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, dann hört sich das doch sehr kompliziert an.  Zudem hätte ich angst, dass ich den ganzen PC überschwemmen würde!



Das ist die selbe Reaktion wie bei den leuten die noch nie ein PC komplett selber zusammengebaut haben, und trotzdem schaffens alle ohne das was im A... ist
Wenn es dir Spass macht am PC zu Basteln bekommst du es auch hin


----------



## The Ian (18. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  hier MUSST du beim faltserver zwingend anders verschaluchen, da dies so nicht funktionieren wird...hier muss die pumpe vom faltserver unter den doppel agb und punpt dann das wasser durch faltserver wieder in den mora...so sparst duch auch noch nen agb (es sollte nach möglichkeit sowiso nur einer im kreislauf sein) weil so wie hier (hier soll das wasser freiwillig aus dem doppel agb in den mora laufen, was nicht der fall sein wird)...egal wie mans macht...im kreislauf muss einem agb IMMER eine tieferliegende (als der agb) pumpe folgen, da die pc pumpen keine saugpumpen sind, sondern druckpumpen...das wasser muss demzufolge per schwerkraft bereitgestellt werden
desweiteren find ich es komisch, dass deinem großen blasen entstehen...da ist ein fehler(ev schleichendes leck) im system, da im normal fall ein kreislauf keine neuen blasen haben sollte wenn er einmal ordentlich entlüftet ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

das funktioniert schon er darf dann nur den doppelagb nicht auf lassen dann ist es ein geschlossener kreislauf  und das was in denn agb fliest geht auch wieder raus.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch nicht anders was ich in letzter Zeit für Snowboardklamotten und Hardware ausgegeben habe wirds mir auch ganz anders



Kenn ich beim MTB .


----------



## The Ian (18. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> das funktioniert schon er darf dann nur den doppelagb nicht auf lassen dann ist es ein geschlossener kreislauf  und das was in denn agb fliest geht auch wieder raus.



bedingt richtig da ja das was rein muss auch wieder raus muss, nur dass dann der agb unter druck stehen muss und dafür ein agb normalerweise nicht gedacht ist zumal der entstehende luftpuffer dann da drinne verhindert(es sei denn der druck ist groß genug), dass der druck den die pumpe aufbaut dann auch vernünftig auf den mora übertragen wird...
würde man diesen agb komplett füllen, so dass keine bis minimalst luft überbleibt, dann würde es gehen....der agb fängt die luft auf und gleichzeitig wird der druck weitergegeben, nur dann ist der wasser ausdehnungs bereich, den so ein agb darstellen soll nicht mehr gegeben und es kann dann leicht zu drucklecks kommen (wenn man nur den einen agb hätte) deswegen wären dann bei kompletten befüllen wiederum 2 agb pflicht

eine weitere möglichkeit einen kreislauf an einer hohen stelle zu entlüften wäre ein T-stück was man einbaut und an dessen ende dann ein drehventil ist...so würde sich die luft im t ansammeln und man kann manuell die luft entweichen lassen


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Januar 2011)

es würde schon reichen wenn der agb dreiviertel voll ist. leichter druck ensteht auch so im agb da wie du gesagt hast die pumpen nicht saugen. also durfte es druckmäsig nicht viel aus machen meiner meinung nach


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

@The Ian:
1. Auf das Thema Blasenbildung im Haupsystem gehe ich nicht nochmal ein, hab es genug oft geschrieben. Und ja Anschlüsse und Kühler sind dicht, mehrfach überprüft inkl. Kühlerzerlegung mit genauer O-Ringüberprüfung.

2. In gewisser Weise verstehe ich deine Argumentation, aber ich glaube dass das Wasser aus dem Dual-AGB in den Mora laufen wird.

3. Ein Kreislauf: 





> Hab mir das auch schon überlegt, hat aber drei Nachteile:
> 1. Tagsüber unter der Woche laufen nicht beide Systeme, Grosser läuft nur im Niedertarif.
> Beide Pumpen am Faltsserver anschliessen ist auch nicht gerade das wahre bei rund 2,5m Stromleitung und hat den Nachteil das der Faltserver immer laufen muss das ich den Hauptrechner starten kann.
> 2. Die Luft aus dem Faltserver muss immernoch 75cm senkrecht nach unten fliessen.
> 3. Die "erhitzte Flüssigkeit" hat beim Verlassen des Grossen eine Temperatur von rund 33°C (Eintritt 25°C), also wirklich kühl wird der Faltserver damit nicht mehr.


4. T-Stückentlüftung ist in meinen Augen aufgrund des geringen Volumens nicht sehr effektiv und jeden Tag schauen ob es Luft hat, kann es ja auch nicht sein.

Zum ändern der Bestellung ist es eh zu spät, die ist raus.

Ich werd es so wie ich es gezeichnet habe zusammenbauen und dann sehen wir ja wie sich die Theorie in der Praxis schlägt.


----------



## Julian Kruck (18. Januar 2011)

Luftkühlung ---> um einiges entspannter, dafür aber nicht den basteltspaß

war jetz nur mein comment, und soll keine diskussion auslösen, da mir vor- und nachteile einer wasser- bzw luftkühlung durchaus bewusst sind


----------



## The Ian (18. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @The Ian:
> 1. Auf das Thema Blasenbildung im Haupsystem gehe ich nicht nochmal ein, hab es genug oft geschrieben. Und ja Anschlüsse und Kühler sind dicht, mehrfach überprüft inkl. Kühlerzerlegung mit genauer O-Ringüberprüfung.
> 
> 2. In gewisser Weise verstehe ich deine Argumentation, aber ich glaube dass das Wasser aus dem Dual-AGB in den Mora laufen wird.
> ...



zu 1. sry hatte mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber würd mich gern interessieren wo die herkommen (betreibst nicht zufällig elektrolyse im kreislauf?)

2. ich hoffs für dich...wenn nicht sind ja hier noch andere vorschläge gepostet wurden

4. das die lösung nicht gerade professionell ist ist mir klar, ist ja auch eher eine notlösung, die aber funktionieren sollte wenn doch alle stricke/schläuche reißen^^...wie viel luft da aufgenommen werden kann ist eine sache der länge des schlauches, welcher am t-stück ist und dass man da auch öfters anwesend sein muss, davon bin ich jetzt einfach mal ausgegangen wenn der bei dir zuhause steht

UND wenn alles fertig ist möcht ich gern mal n paar bilder sehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> zu 1. sry hatte mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber würd mich gern interessieren wo die herkommen
> 
> UND wenn alles fertig ist möcht ich gern mal n paar bilder sehen


Bericht mit Bilder steht auf der Pendentenliste. 


Also, dir zuliebe ausführlich:

Meiner Meinung nach entstehen die Blasen beim Ausgasen des Kühlwasser beim ständigen Heiss/Kalt-Wechsel > Wasser gibt die gelösten Gase beim Erwärmen frei.
Dieser Effekt wird wahrscheinlich durch die grosse Kühleistung des Mora noch verstärkt > Eintritt 33°, Austritt 25° = 8° Unterschied.
Man könnte nun meinen das dieser Prozess irgendwan abgeschlossen ist, aber dem ist auch nach ein paar Wochen nicht so > folglich muss irgendwo her neue Gase herkommen.
Meine Vermutung als Heizungsmonteur liegt nun bei den Wakü-Schläuchen > diese sind nicht diffussionsdicht (Gase können durch die Schlauchwand in das Kühlwasser eindringen).
Bei heutigen Fussbodenheizungsrohren ist ein Aluminium-Mantel als Diffussionsperre eingearbeitet und die fehlt unseren Schläuchen.


----------



## The Ian (19. Januar 2011)

hmm will jetzt hier nicht rumdiskutieren oder deine kühlung schlecht machen, allerdings hab ich einen ähnlichen kreislauf im rechner, sprich mobo, cpu, gpu eingebunden und das ganze an einen 1080er radi gehangen (bilder im sysprofil) und ich hab keine probleme mit blasenbildung...der läuft jetzt seit 2 monaten zu 99,9% durchgängig und ich muss nix entlüften oder nachfüllen...so wies eigendlich sein soll...kann das dann an anderen schläuchen liegen? wenn luft in den kreislauf reinkommt ist ja nicht so schlimm wie wenn wasser raus geht...letztenendes ist ja egal hast ja fehlersuche betrieben, nur mich lässts nicht los, weil ich persönlich sowas bei ner wakü komisch find
das einzige, was ich jetzt noch vermuten könnte ist, dass der mora nicht ganz dicht ist, dieses leck aber nicht auffällt, weil es nur sehr klein ist und das wasser gleich durch die lüfter verdunstet...könntest ja mal ausprobieren den rechner ne zeit lang ohne die lüfter am mora zu betreiben...der schafft das auch ganz locker im passivbetrieb
mein einziger wunsch sind doch nur dichte wasserkühlungen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

Mein letzte Umbau-aktion war vor rund 2 Wochen, wenn was nicht dicht wäre müsste ich es ja am Wasserstand im AGB sehnen, aber der verändert sich nicht.

Wasserdicht heisst leider noch lange nicht Luftdicht > sprich Luft kommt durch Ritzen wo das Wasser nicht durchkommt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Januar 2011)

Könnt auch sein das einfach irgendwo im Kühler noch paar Luftblasen übrig waren die sich erst etwas später gelöst haben


----------



## acer86 (19. Januar 2011)

Hi

Keine sorge wegen den Blasen, so ein Mora ist wie eine "Waschbecken siphon"

wen die Pumpe bzw. der Kreislauf nicht genug Durchfluss her gibt wirken die Vielen Rohrwindungen wie eine Siphon und halten Luft blasen im Kühler zurück.

Hab das an mein Faltwürfel auch beobachte können, trotz häufigem Schüttelns der Radi´s kam selbst nach 1-2Wochen immer mal wider eine Luftblase zum Vorschein, aber das gibt sich mit der zeit.

den um so größer und Verwinkelt das System ist desto schwieriger ist es die Luft herauszubekommen.


----------



## The Ian (19. Januar 2011)

noch mal ne ganz banale frage...deine pumpe zieht nicht zufällig luft mit an (durch strudelbildung o.ä.)?? weil wenn der stand im agb gleich bleibt muss sich die luft im system auch dort amsammeln, das ist der sinn eines agb, weil es kann ja nicht immer mehr luft ins system rein und kein wasser raus...das volumen des systems ist ja fix, sonnst würde der druck immer weiter steigen und iwann kommt nix mehr rein oder was raus...
weiß ja nicht wie verwinkelt der mora ist, aber mein evo1080 hat sich eigendlich recht schnell entlüften lassen...einfach horizontal ausrichten und etwas hin und her bewegen reichte bei mir


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

Bei hab zwar nur nen tripple aber war auch schnell entlüftet durch ne laiing DDc +


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

Für Strudelbildung reicht es auch bei niedrigem Wasserstand im AGB nicht, viel mehr als leichtes Kreisen den Wassers ist nicht.


----------



## The Ian (19. Januar 2011)

also doch elektrolyse im kreislauf, was anderes bleibt nicht übrig xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

Wen Elektrolyse, was wil den reagieren?

Kupfer, Nickel, Chromstahl (Düsenplatte Heatkiller) und das aus was die Anschlüsse und der Mora sind, soweit ich es beurteilen kann kein Alu im Wasserkreislauf.
Innovatek IP ist ja auch drinn, Fertigmischung (~4Monate alt).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich hab heute noch erfahren, dass meine Kühler auf dem Weg zu mir sind. 
Aquatuning hat sich auch gemeldet. 
Wen alles klappt, sollte ich nächste oder übernächste Woche alles einbauen können > dann heisst es Theorie vs Praxis.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2011)

Na dann viel Glück hab heut auch meine Wakü fertig gebaut
Etz muss ich mir überlegen was ich als nächstes mach


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück hab heut auch meine Wakü fertig gebaut
> Etz muss ich mir überlegen was ich als nächstes mach



[Werbung An]Wie wäre es mit ein Falt Server?[/Werbung Aus]


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> [Werbung An]Wie wäre es mit einem Falt Server?[/Werbung Aus]


 
[Werbung An]Wie wäre es mit einem *grünen* Falt Server?[/Werbung Aus]


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2011)

Ne net wirklich, mir reicht der eine PC


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist es amtlich, es sind alle Teile zu mir unterwegs, hab auch die Bestätigung von Aquatuning. 
Wahrscheinlich kann ich den Zusammenbau nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## The Ian (24. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wen Elektrolyse, was wil den reagieren?
> 
> Kupfer, Nickel, Chromstahl (Düsenplatte Heatkiller) und das aus was die Anschlüsse und der Mora sind, soweit ich es beurteilen kann kein Alu im Wasserkreislauf.
> Innovatek IP ist ja auch drinn, Fertigmischung (~4Monate alt).



ELEKTROLYSE ist keine reaktion der elemente sondern da wird das wasser(H2O) unter einwirkung einer angelegten spannung in Sauerstoff und wasserstoff zerlegt...damit hat man dann blasen....das war nur gespinne und wird nicht eintreten bei nem wakükreislauf, wär halt nur ne erklärung wie ausm nichts blasen entstehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn es das gewesen wäre, hätte ich also nur eine Brennstoffzelle gebraucht und ich hätte mein grünen PC gehabt.


----------



## The Ian (25. Januar 2011)

so in etwa...hättest aber nur noch ne dauerzufuhr der wasserleitung anschließen müssen^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2011)

Wer weiss, vielleicht faltet irgend jemand in ein paar Jahren mit einer Brennstoffzehlen-Stromversorgung. 

Hab heute meine Lieferung von Aquatuning bekommen, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Kühler, die auch bereits auf dem Weg sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2011)

Heute sind noch die Kühler gekommen, heisst also morgen schrauben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

So, Bericht ist geschrieben, ich geh jetzt 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2011)

Hi

hab mir gerade den Bericht durchgelesen, Echt super das System sowas sieht man nicht alle Tage.

wen du jetzt noch die PS3 mit anschließt hast du den Mora 3 gut ausgelastet.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

Die PS3 werd ich wohl kaum auch noch anschliessen, wirklich laut ist die nicht und wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben. 

Heute Morgen hab ich dafür was anderes gesehen was mir gar nicht gefallen hat: Die Durchflussanzeige des Grossen stand still und es floss kaum noch Wasser durch den AGB-Teil des Grossen. 
Temperaturen war zum Glück nur 5° über normal.
Nach dem ich das System ausgeschaltet habe, sah ich was los war > Sobald die Pumpe ausschaltet, fliesst das Wasser kurz rückwärts und da kammen irgend welche Verunreinigungen aus dem Heatkiller raus.

Heute Abend steht also eine Reinigung des Heatkillers und des Kühlwassers auf dem Plan, hät ich das Ding doch gleich gereinigt als das System leer war.


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die PS3 werd ich wohl kaum auch noch anschliessen, wirklich laut ist die nicht und wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Heute Morgen hab ich dafür was anderes gesehen was mir gar nicht gefallen hat: Die Durchflussanzeige des Grossen stand still und es floss kaum noch Wasser durch den AGB-Teil des Grossen.
> Temperaturen war zum Glück nur 5° über normal.
> ...



war bei mir ähnlich wo ich den HTPC zusammen gebaut hatte, hab einfach den 240er radi angebaut ohne ihn vorher zu Spülen und da hatte ich Trübes und Schaumiges Wasser im AGB  dan hieß es alles wider raus Spülen und neu Auffüllen nur leider ging mir fast das Kühlwasser aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

Mich würde interessieren was das drinn ist, sah irgendwie "faserig" aus.

Bin mal gespannt wie gut das Entleeren der Wakü geht, sind ja etwa 2,3 Liter Kühlwasser drinn.


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was das drinn ist, sah irgendwie "faserig" aus.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie gut das Entleeren der Wakü geht, sind ja etwa 2,3 Liter Kühlwasser drinn.



faserig könnte von Acetal oder anderen Kustoffteilen in der Wakü kommen, z.b. bei mein Zern GPU only kühler waren auch noch Acetal Späne im kühler drin vom Gewinde schneiden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Januar 2011)

Hört sich nach Verarbeitungsreste an.

PS. Klasse das es su gut "läuft" oder besser gesagt lief.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2011)

Saubere Sache das - dafür gibt es den goldenen  am Band


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

Meine beiden Rechner falten wieder, die ganze Putzaktion hat auf den ersten Blick nicht gross was gebracht, fand kaum Verunreinigungen. 

Mir scheint es jetzt eher so als läufe die Eheim 1046 im Hauptsystem knapp an der Leistungsgrenze, aber deswegen tausch ich sie nicht aus, solange die Temperaturen stimmen. 

Edit: Heute Morgen war ich noch kurz am Grossen und schaute auf die Temperatur: scheinbar war die Putzaktion doch nicht ganz vergebens > CPU war etwa 4° und beide 460er waren etwa 3° kühler, muss es aber heute Abend nochmalls genau beobachten ab das wirklich so ist.

Edit 2: War doch nichts.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken beiden Systemen noch einen Durchflussmesser und ein Rückflussverhinderer einzubauen.

Ein minimalen falschen Wasserfluss konnte ich festellen, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm.

Der Hauptgrund für die Überlegung mit dem Rückflussverhinderer ist, wenn man ein System ausschaltet, sich der entsprechende AGB-Teil im Zulaufsbereich entleert und das Laufrad im Trocken ist. Beim Einschalten des System bildet sich nun um das Laufrad eine Luftblase die verhindert das sich das Laufrad drehen kann, egal ob es der Kreislauf vom Faltserver oder Hauptsystem ist.


----------



## acer86 (1. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken beiden Systemen noch einen Durchflussmesser und ein Rückflussverhinderer einzubauen.
> 
> Ein minimalen falschen Wasserfluss konnte ich festellen, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für die Überlegung mit dem Rückflussverhinderer ist, wenn man ein System ausschaltet, sich der entsprechende AGB-Teil im Zulaufsbereich entleert und das Laufrad im Trocken ist. Beim Einschalten des System bildet sich nun um das Laufrad eine Luftblase die verhindert das sich das Laufrad drehen kann, egal ob es der Kreislauf vom Faltserver oder Hauptsystem ist.



ein Rückschlag Ventil ist in dem Fall eine Gute Idee, nimm aber bitte die Hochwertigen, den bei den Billigen haste du die Gefahr das es den Durchfluss stark Einbremsen kan.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2011)

Hatte eigentlich an die gedacht: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV 32155

Oder sind die nicht ideal?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich an die gedacht: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV 32155
> 
> Oder sind die nicht ideal?


 
Also für mich schaut das gut aus


----------



## acer86 (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich an die gedacht: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV Rückschlagventil G1/4 MSV 32155
> 
> Oder sind die nicht ideal?



Hi

Doch die kannst du nehmen, ist nee gute Wahl

Edit: da War der Bumble wider schneller


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Ich frag mich gerade ob es im Bios des Faltservers auch die Einstellmöglichkeit gibt, dass wen er am CPU-Fan-Anschluss keine Signal mehr bekommt, dass er sich dann runterfährt > ist das zweit-minimalistische Bios das ich je gesehen habe, nur das vom Nettop schlägt es noch. 

Kann es ja heute Abend mal an beiden Systemen testen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade ob es im Bios des Faltservers auch die Einstellmöglichkeit gibt, dass wen er am CPU-Fan-Anschluss keine Signal mehr bekommt, dass er sich dann runterfährt > ist das zweit-minimalistische Bios das ich je gesehen habe, nur das vom Nettop schlägt es noch.
> 
> Kann es ja heute Abend mal an beiden Systemen testen ob es funktioniert.


Ich glaub, ich spinn! 

Weder das Hauptsystem (!) noch der Faltserver bieten eine entsprechende Option an. 
Das einzige was ich beim Hauptsystem gefunden habe, sind die Schutztemperaturwerte die ich bis auf 70° einstellen kann, die CPU ist davon aber ausgenommen. 
Beim Faltserver hab nichtmal Schutztemperaturwerte gefunden

Kann es wirklich möglich sein das ich selbst beim Hauptsystem wie Soldat0815 mit Tools arbeiten muss?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2011)

Hmm, Asus bietet zumindest bei den 775-Boards der ROG-Serie die Option.


----------



## acer86 (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich spinn!
> 
> Weder das Hauptsystem (!) noch der Faltserver bieten eine entsprechende Option an.
> Das einzige was ich beim Hauptsystem gefunden habe, sind die Schutztemperaturwerte die ich bis auf 70° einstellen kann, die CPU ist davon aber ausgenommen.
> ...



Da wird dir nichts anderes Übrig bleiben, oder du nimmst eine teure Lösung mit eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Aber kann das wirklich sein bei einem Asus Crosshair IV Formula?
Oder haben sie die Option so doff beschriftet das ich sie nicht erkenne?


----------



## acer86 (2. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aber kann das wirklich sein bei einem Asus Crosshair IV Formula?
> Oder haben sie die Option so doff beschriftet das ich sie nicht erkenne?



Hab mir mal dein Bios angesehen im Internet, so wie es aussieht hast du nur ein Kontrollfunktion der Temp´s von der NB und SB.

könntest mal versuchen ob es in der Qfan Steuerung eine Option gibt das er bei zu niedriger Drehzahl abschaltet, dan könntest du da ein Durchflussmesser anschließen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich versuch es mal heute Abend.

Mal noch ne Frage bezüglich Einbau Durchflussmesser: Gibt es da irgendwas speziell zu beachten?
Eher im kühlerem Teil des Wakü-Kreislauf und was sonst?
Dirket auf die Pumpe wird nicht ideal sein oder?


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich versuch es mal heute Abend.
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage bezüglich Einbau Durchflussmesser: Gibt es da irgendwas speziell zu beachten?
> Eher im kühlerem Teil des Wakü-Kreislauf und was sonst?
> Dirket auf die Pumpe wird nicht ideal sein oder?



Hi

Den Durchflussmesser würde ich immer in den Rücklauf einbauen am besten kurz bevor es in die Pumpe geht, wen es da nicht möglich ist dan nach den Ganzen Kühlern im Rechner.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Den Durchflussmesser würde ich immer in den Rücklauf einbauen am besten kurz bevor es in die Pumpe geht, wenn es da nicht möglich ist dann nach den Ganzen Kühlern im Rechner.


 
Agreed - würde ich auch so montieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal dein Bios angesehen im Internet, so wie es aussieht hast du nur ein Kontrollfunktion der Temp´s von der NB und SB.
> 
> könntest mal versuchen ob es in der Qfan Steuerung eine Option gibt das er bei zu niedriger Drehzahl abschaltet, dan könntest du da ein Durchflussmesser anschließen.


Das mit der Qfan-Steuerung haut auch nicht hin, hab es gerade getestet. 

NB+SB kann ich maximal auf 70°C herunterschrauben, ob das reicht? Ich zweifle dran.
Ich glaub, ich komm an der Toollösung nicht vorbei.


Den Durchflussmesser direkt auf den Pumpenansaugstutzen wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht ideal sein > mir geht irgendwie der Platz im Gehäuse aus. 

Bestellt hab ich die Durchflussmesser und die Rückschlagklappen "noch" nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2011)

Das mit der Schutztemperaturabschaltung 70° hab ich gestern mal ausprobiert > Pumpen vom Strom getrennt:
Schutztemperaturabschaltung 

Beide 460er heizen sich bis 100° auf und dann produziert der 1090t bei 68° ein Bluescreen, die NB war da erst bei 55°.  Abschalten tut sich dass System dann nicht, sondern startet dann neu, was dann passiert wäre, weiss ich nicht, weil ich den Versuch abgebrochen habe.

Die Durchflussmesser hab ich noch nicht bestellt, weil ich gröber am überlegen bin ob ich mir eine stärkere Pumpe mitbestellen soll oder nicht. Das Durchflussbild am AGB gibt mir gröbere Bedenken.

Was meint ihr?
Wen ja, was?

Ich tendiere zwischen Innovatec HPPS Plus, HPPS i und der Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra.


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das mit der Schutztemperaturabschaltung 70° hab ich gestern mal ausprobiert > Pumpen vom Strom getrennt:
> Schutztemperaturabschaltung
> 
> Beide 460er heizen sich bis 100° auf und dann produziert der 1090t bei 68° ein Bluescreen, die NB war da erst bei 55°.  Abschalten tut sich dass System dann nicht, sondern startet dann neu, was dann passiert wäre, weiss ich nicht, weil ich den Versuch abgebrochen habe.
> ...



Mutig mutig mit den test

würde dir zur Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra raten da schlägst du gleich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe, zum einen hast du mehr Durchfluss zum anderen kannst du da den Durchflussmesser anschließen und noch Lüfter regeln und eine Notabschaltfunktion sollte auch mit drin sein.

siehe Bild


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2011)

Also der Mora hat echt Dampf!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2011)

Kann ich an der Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra auch den Koolance Durchflusssensor anschliessen oder geht nur der von Aquacomputer selber?
Der von Koolance wäre mir aufgrund der Grösse sympatischer.


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kann ich an der Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultra auch den Koolance Durchflusssensor anschliessen oder geht nur der von Aquacomputer selber?
> Der von Koolance wäre mir aufgrund der Grösse sympatischer.



mhh... das ist eine gute frage, ich glaube ehr nein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2011)

Nächstes Update ist angesagt, hoffentlich das letzte für die nächsten Monate, geht echt ins Geld. 

Folgende Artikel bestell ich noch bei Aquatuning:
2 Rückschlagklappen
1 Koolance Durchflussmesser (Faltserver)
1 Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra (Hauptrechner)
1 Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser (Hauptrechner)

Wieso ne Aquastream? So wie es aussieht ist zu den ganzen Kühlern der zusätzliche Höhenunterschied von 90cm zuviel für die Eheim 1046 > Durchfluss wird all weniger, Laufrad im Dual-AGB ist in der Zwischenzeit stehn geblieben. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## p00nage (5. Februar 2011)

oder du nimmst ne laing, ich hab ne ddc+ hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Für die laing bräuchte ich aber noch folgende Artikel um die anständig anschliessen zu können:
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Heatmaster Alphacool Heatmaster 70125
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Pumpenadapter Alphacool Pumpenadapter 52171

Und wenn ich das zusammenzählen hab ich schon 50% vom Preis der Aquastream Ultra.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs mit der Pumpe

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nächstes Update ist angesagt, hoffentlich das letzte für die nächsten Monate, geht echt ins Geld.
> 
> Folgende Artikel bestell ich noch bei Aquatuning:
> 2 Rückschlagklappen
> ...




Ist zwar teuer aber in dein fall bei so ein Kühlsystem die beste Lösung vor allem weil du mit der pumpe die Möglichkeit hast auch noch alles zu steuern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

@Soldat0815:Kann man die runterregeln?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Du brauchst doch mehr Durchfluss also warum runter regeln?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du brauchst doch mehr Durchfluss also warum runter regeln?


 
Mehr Durchfluss ja, zuviel nein > darum regelbar.

Dadurch das ich eine "spezielle Wasserkühlung" habe gibt es ein paar Gegebenheit, die in einen normalen System nicht auftreten können und ich möchte mir die Möglichkeit offen halten darauf reagieren zu können.



Wird wohl doch wie angekündigt ne Aquastream Ultra werden, auch wenn sie teuer ist, spricht einiges für sie:
Überwachung und Reglung des Systems
Regelbarkeit der Pumpe
Basiert auf der bewährten Technik der Eheim 1046


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mehr Durchfluss ja, zuviel nein > darum regelbar.
> 
> 
> Wird wohl doch wie angekündigt ne Aquastream Ultra werden, auch wenn sie teuer ist, spricht einiges für sie:
> ...



glaub mir da hast du dich richtig entschieden, die Eheim´s von Aquacomputer sind einfach spitze. Allein schon wegen der Integrierten Regelung und langen Standzeit der Pumpen lohnt sich der kauf auf jedenfall.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Februar 2011)

Also so richtig regelbar ist nur die AquastreamXt dann wirst die nehmen müsse was aber kein Nachteil ist denn sie ist wirklich ne super Pumpe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

@acer86: Das die Eheim's Dauerläufer sind kenn ich zu genüge. 
Die Eheim 1046 im Hauptsystem, die leider an ihre Leistungsgrenze kommte hat jede Menge Betriebstunden in ihrer 7 Jährigen Laufzeit gesammelt. 

@Soldat0815: Ich mein auch die XT, hät ich hinschreiben sollen. 
Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046


----------



## Onimicha (6. Februar 2011)

Aquastream XT Ultra und Aquaero stehen bei mir zusammen für den MoRa 3 auf der Wunschliste. Leider habe ich noch kein Konzept bzgl. der Lüftersteuerung  für die 9, bzw. 18 Lüfter.  Wie A.Meier-PS3 möchte ich zwei, bereits jetzt recht heiss laufende Systeme im Sommer damit unterstützen können.
Der Aquaero 5 hat vier regelbare Kanäle. wie kann ich damit die 9 / 18 Lüfter steuern ?
Mir wäre auch an einem sehr variablen Betrieb des MoRa-System viel gelegen damit ich sowohl stark, aktiv & leise und event. auch passiv kühlen kann ? Moechte ich da eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn du beide Systeme an einen Radi anschließt (MORA3), dann brauchst du keine neue Pumpe, müssen nur die beiden Alphacool schlau verteilt werden .


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> Aquastream XT Ultra und Aquaero stehen bei mir zusammen für den MoRa 3 auf der Wunschliste. Leider habe ich noch kein Konzept bzgl. der Lüftersteuerung  für die 9, bzw. 18 Lüfter.  Wie A.Meier-PS3 möchte ich zwei, bereits jetzt recht heiss laufende Systeme im Sommer damit unterstützen können.
> Der Aquaero 5 hat vier regelbare Kanäle. wie kann ich damit die 9 / 18 Lüfter steuern ?
> Mir wäre auch an einem sehr variablen Betrieb des MoRa-System viel gelegen damit ich sowohl stark, aktiv & leise und event. auch passiv kühlen kann ? Moechte ich da eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ?



Bezüglich der Steuerung der 9/18 Lüfter, das Aquero ist in der Lage mehr als ein Lüfter pro Ausgang zu Steuern, weiß jetzt nicht genau wie viele Ausgänge das aquero 5 hat beim 4 waren es noch 4 Stück.

ich hab es bei meine 2x360radi´s mit 6x120mm Lüftern so gelöst, das 2x 120 Lüfter an Ausgang 1 wird eingeschaltet bei 25C°  an Ausgang 2 sind wider 2X120 Lüfter die werden erst bei einer wassertemp von 27C° hinzugeschaltet. und an Ausgang 3 sind die letzten 2 Lüfter diese werden erst bei 30C° wassertemp hinzu geschaltet. (Lüftersteuerung ist so eingestellt das die Lüfter Langsam hoch geregelt werden in Verbindung mit der Wassertemp.)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Onimicha schrieb:


> Aquastream XT Ultra und Aquaero stehen bei mir zusammen für den MoRa 3 auf der Wunschliste. Wie A.Meier-PS3 möchte ich zwei, bereits jetzt recht heiss laufende Systeme im Sommer damit unterstützen können.


Ich kann nur eines sagen zu der Idee mit der Lüftersteuerung: So wie ich das Ganze angeschlossen habe und bei den von mir verwendeten Lüfter, ist sie überflüssig > bei mir laufen alle Lüfter auf 12V und die Kühlleistung wird auch gebraucht um alles schön kühl zu halten.
Lüftsteuerung würde bei mir erst Sinn machen wenn ich nicht, sobald die Kiste läuft falten würde.


----------



## Onimicha (6. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur eines sagen zu der Idee mit der Lüftersteuerung: So wie ich das Ganze angeschlossen habe und bei den von mir verwendeten Lüfter, ist sie überflüssig > bei mir laufen alle Lüfter auf 12V und die Kühlleistung wird auch gebraucht um alles schön kühl zu halten.
> Lüftsteuerung würde bei mir erst Sinn machen wenn ich nicht, sobald die Kiste läuft falten würde.



Es handelt sich bei mir ja auch um die beiden Falter die 24/7 ran müssen. 
Wie ist denn der Geräuschpegel beim MoRa? Was hast Du für Lüfter gewählt und wie schnell /laut sind die ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Lautstärke ist ja relativ, Mora hörbar aber für mich nicht störend > NT des Faltserver ist lauter.
9X Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) 79038


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

Bestellung bei Aquatuning ist jetzt auch raus.


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

kannst dich sicher da schon als Stammkunde anmelden


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2011)

Von den Noiseblockern halte ich nichtmehr so viel. Die Noctua sind leiser (Lagergeräusche).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2011)

@nfsgame: Im Prinzip wären mir die Noctua auch lieber gewesen, aber hast du mal den Noctua 140mm-Fan gesehen?
Mit dem verschenkt man einiges an Kühlfläche aufgrund seines runden Lüfterrahmens. 
Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen über die Noiseblocker. 

@acer86: Wegen den paar Mal. 
Ne, ganz ehrlich, gewisse Teile bekommt man sonst in der Schweiz nur schlecht und wen dann zu Preisen die zwischen 30 und 150% höher sind. 
Die Rückschlagklappen zu Beispiel hab ich bei den "üplichen Verdächtigen" nicht gefunden und bei den anderen nur die minderwertigen.


----------



## p00nage (7. Februar 2011)

Mir wurden im Wakü-Fourm die Noiseblocker empfohlen zu kaufen, ihr verunsichert mich... bräuchte 3x 140mm und 2x 120 mm


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Mir wurden im Wakü-Fourm die Noiseblocker empfohlen zu kaufen, ihr verunsichert mich... bräuchte 3x 140mm und 2x 120 mm


 
Nee, nee, grad der Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series ist sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @acer86: Wegen den paar Mal.
> Ne, ganz ehrlich, gewisse Teile bekommt man sonst in der Schweiz nur schlecht und wen dann zu Preisen die zwischen 30 und 150% höher sind.
> Die Rückschlagklappen zu Beispiel hab ich bei den "üplichen Verdächtigen" nicht gefunden und bei den anderen nur die minderwertigen.



ja da hast du recht ist hier auch nicht viel anders, wen man was spezielles braucht muss man im Internet bestellen.
wen man hier in ein Computerladen geht und sagt man braucht ein paar teile für nee Wakü dan denken die du willst sie verarschen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> ja da hast du recht ist hier auch nicht viel anders, wen man was spezielles braucht muss man im Internet bestellen.
> wen man hier in ein Computerladen geht und sagt man braucht ein paar teile für nee Wakü dan denken die du willst sie verarschen


Kenn ich nur zu gut. 
Das Problem liegt einerseits da begraben, dass die meisten Leute ihre Kisten nie richtig auslasten (so wie wir ) und dann werden sie nie richtig laut und warm, sofern sie überhaupt mal nach den Temperaturen schauen. 
Andererseit kostet ne gute Wakü in der Anschaffung auch einiges, andereseits überlebt ne gute Wakü so manchen PC.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> .... Andereseits überlebt ne gute Wakü so manchen PC.


 
.. und sogar Sockelwechsel (1155er-Board's lassen sich mit 1156er-Kühlern betreiben // ganz gute haben sogar Bohrungen für eine 775er-Kühlung)


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und sogar Sockelwechsel (1155er-Board's lassen sich mit 1156er-Kühlern betreiben // ganz gute haben sogar Bohrungen für eine 775er-Kühlung)



z.b. das Asrock P67 Extrem 4


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> z.b. das Asrock P67 Extrem 4


 
Tja, an welches Board hatte ich wohl bei meiner Bemerkung gedacht...


----------



## acer86 (7. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Tja, an welches Board hatte ich wohl bei meiner Bemerkung gedacht...


Hast du eigentlich eins bekommen? oder willst/musst du warten bis April ?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich eins bekommen? oder willst/musst du warten bis April ?


 
Ich bin noch am "verhandeln" - habe noch keins ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2011)

Oh wau! Das ging ja mal flott mit dem verschicken, Paket ist schon unterwegs und das obwohl ich gestern erst bestellt und einbezahlt habe. 

Bin ich mir ja von Aquatuning gar nicht gewohnt.


----------



## The Ian (8. Februar 2011)

vllt ham die jetzt gemerkt, dass du ein guter kunde bist und zu guten kunden sollte man auch gut sein^^


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

The Ian schrieb:


> vllt ham die jetzt gemerkt, dass du ein guter kunde bist und zu guten kunden sollte man auch gut sein^^


 
Hab grad eins von denen bekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hab grad eins von denen bekommen


Was ist schönes gekommen? 

War gestern mal wieder bei Marc auf der Seite, wird es langsam schwerr das man keine Fullcover-Kühler für seine GTX460 bei ihm findet, sind jetzt 4 verschieden.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Was ist schönes gekommen?


 
Viel Schönes - der Rest für den Ausbau 


13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 drehbar
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 drehbar - black nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC460 GTX GS/SONIC - Acetal + Nickel
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70
Zalman ZM-G200 Korrosionsschutz 500ml
Lüfterfilter Mesh 120mm Rahmen transparent
Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 30g
Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm ( 140x140x25mm )
Cooler Master Sickle Flow - R4-L2R-20AR-R1 Red (120x120x25mm)
Yate Loon D14SL-124UB UV-Blue mit blauen LEDs & Stecker (1000rpm)

Was nun Marc anbelangt
Ich war auch mal kurz auf seiner Seite und habe respektabel viel Neues gesehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2011)

Den Universal/GPU-only-Kühler von Marc, den ich auf der GTS450 verbaut habe, gibt es auch schon bei Aquatuning (37Fr.). 

Nur bei den Fullcover-Kühlern sieht das Angebot mager aus.


----------



## The Ian (8. Februar 2011)

welche seite von marc meint ihr? gebt mal pls link


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2011)

liquid-extasy.de - Custom Waterblocks and Prototyping
Alle drei Kühler im Faltserver und von den 4 Kühlern im Hauptrechner sind 3 von ihm.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2011)

Montag abgeschickt, heute angekommen > Haben die Jungs vom Zoll an Drogen gedacht? 

Wäkü-Drogen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Montag abgeschickt, heute angekommen > Haben die Jungs vom Zoll an Drogen gedacht?
> Wäkü-Drogen


 
Die denken an nichts anderes 

Schau, inzwischen bestellen wir so viel - da sind die das an der Grenze gewöhnt und winken es einfach durch - oder doch nicht??

... Und wenn dann mal nix kommt bekommen sie Enzugserscheinungen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

Gestern war wieder einmal einer dieser Schraubertage, an dennen einfach nicht gepasst hat:

1. Am Mitag kontrollierte ich die Bestellung auf Vollständigkeit: Was ist das, Schraubtüllen mit 3/8"? Nachgeschaut, mein Fehler. Naja, nicht so schlimm, konnte es lösen mit dem "Reservematerial".

2. Bau meine Aquastream Ultra ein und will den Durchflussmesser anschliessen > wieso passt das Tachokabel nicht? Problem: Auquatuning empfiehlt das falsche Kabel, Stecker am Durchflussmesser ist rund 5mm länger!  

3. Beide Rückschlagklappen sind wieder rausgeflogen, keine von beiden Pumpen hat es geschafft das System zu entlüften!  Offenbar ist die Schliessfeder viel zu stark.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2011)

Tja... ist schon so .. es gibt so Tage ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

Hab mich mal mit der Aquasuite beschäftigt: leider haut die Notabschaltung auch nicht hin, im Reiter "Tachosignal- & Alarmeinstellungen" nur Alarmmeldungen aber keine Systemabschaltung.


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal mit der Aquasuite beschäftigt: leider haut die Notabschaltung auch nicht hin, im Reiter "Tachosignal- & Alarmeinstellungen" nur Alarmmeldungen aber keine Systemabschaltung.



hast du noch ein Reiter "Software Notabschaltung oder kannst ihn irgendwo aktivieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> hast du noch ein Reiter "Software Notabschaltung oder kannst ihn irgendwo aktivieren?


Nicht wirklich. 
Ist es möglich das Aquasuite anderst aussieht je nach dem was angeschlossen ist? 
Ich hab die momentan aktuelle Version.


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Ist es möglich das Aquasuite anderst aussieht je nach dem was angeschlossen ist?
> Ich hab die momentan aktuelle Version.



so wie es aussieht leider schon,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht leider schon,


Naja, was solls.

Hab mich gerade mit dem Tool "Speedfan 4.42" gerade auseinandern gesetzt wie es Soldat0815 macht: Eine Not-Herunterfahren lässt sich dort einrichten und hab es auch gleich getestet beim Faltserver: GPU-Temp auf 55° eingestellt und Pumpe ausgezogen > Windows fährt sich sauber runter. 

Die ganze Angelegenheit hat aber zwei kleine Hacken:
1. Das Scrip zum runterfahren gehört nicht zum Dounload, musste es mir noch besorgen. 

2. Das Tool kann bei meinem Faltserver die Signale der Lüfteranschlüsse nicht auslesen, dadurch kann ich kein Herunterfahren definieren wenn er kein Signal mehr vom DFM bekommt. 

Werd jetzt das ganze noch beim Hauptsystem testen. 


Achja, der 1090t hat eine riessengrosse Freude am Pumpenupdate > 10° kühler! 
Beide GTX460 um die 3-4° kühler.


----------



## acer86 (11. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Naja, was solls.
> 
> Hab mich gerade mit dem Tool "Speedfan 4.42" gerade auseinandern gesetzt wie es Soldat0815 macht: Eine Not-Herunterfahren lässt sich dort einrichten und hab es auch gleich getestet beim Faltserver: GPU-Temp auf 55° eingestellt und Pumpe ausgezogen > Windows fährt sich sauber runter.
> 
> ...



es gibt in der Aquasuit auch ein Reiter "Script" vielleicht kannst du dein script da einfügen.

mit den Temps hört sich schon gut an,

bei mir sind die Temps momentan so:

CPU @ 3,8GHz (Stock ist 2,66) 53C°
Chipsatz:                                41C°
GTX 460                                  47C°
GTS 450                                  48C°
Wassertemp:                           28C°


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

acer86 schrieb:


> es gibt in der Aquasuit auch ein Reiter "Script" vielleicht kannst du dein script da einfügen.


Bei dir ja, bei mir nicht > nix gefunden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2011)

So, den Speedfan auf dem Grossen installiert und getestet > funktioniert. 

Aber wieder das gleiche > keine Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2011)

So, bei mir ist auch wieder ein kleines Update online  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101

Sind eigendlich 49 l/h nicht ein bis'chen wenig für ne Aquastream (84,5 Herz) oder liegt das an meiner Spezialkühlösung?


----------



## acer86 (17. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So, bei mir ist auch wieder ein kleines Update online  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101
> 
> Sind eigendlich 49 l/h nicht ein bis'chen wenig für ne Aquastream (84,5 Herz) oder liegt das an meiner Spezialkühlösung?



würde mal sagen es liegt an der Kühllösung, aber die werte gehen ok mein Aquaduct mit der Eheim 600 schafft bei mein ganzen Kühler gerade mal 35L/h und das auf der max. Stellung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

@ acer86: Was dagegen wen ich in deinen Durchflussbereich komme?
Hab gerade den Durchluss kontrolliert und sehe das sich die Aquastream runtergeregelt hat auf 82,5 Herz und 37,1 l/h.

Was wäre eigentlich besser, Pumpe im Automatik- oder Manuell-Modus?


----------



## acer86 (18. Februar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ acer86: Was dagegen wen ich in deinen Durchflussbereich komme?
> Hab gerade den Durchluss kontrolliert und sehe das sich die Aquastream runtergeregelt hat auf 82,5 Herz und 37,1 l/h.
> 
> Was wäre eigentlich besser, Pumpe im Automatik- oder Manuell-Modus?



Da hab ich nix dagegen

Hab meine Pumpe Manuell auf 74Hz stehen (mehr geht nicht bei der 600er) wen der Durchfluss auf Automatik gut ist dan kannst du sie da lassen, ansonsten Eine guten Mittelwert finden in der Manuellen Einstellung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2011)

Mini-Update online. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...och-ein-miniitx-faltserver-2.html#post2487101


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

Noch ein Update online.


----------

